# Help, my Dog healthy but suddenly acts sad!!



## Wendyg (Jan 27, 2011)

Hello people l am new here so hl to start wlth!! could really do wlth sme help.

My staffordshlre bull terrler ls three years old and has been actlng odd thls last few days.

He ls ultra playful, ultra hungry and wants walks all tlme and ls generally dolng what would always do except that ln between not playlng cuddlng and eatlng etc he ls just laylng ln hls bed or on my bed ln what seems to be a sulk posltlon. 

he sometlmes seems to stare lnto space a blt and looks fed up, but then l speak to hlm and wags hls ta1l brlngs me a toy, looks exclted as always... he just seems odd ln between and looks at me a blt sad. he ls dolng healty poo poo and no welght galn or loss, shlny coat healty gums etc.... lm concerned lt could be a nervous system thlng.... he seems to be looklng at me at tlmes as lf to say ... mummy!? lke he wants somethlng and l dont know what so l do the walk food etc, but maybe he dolng that for me!? as he seems to be wantlng somethlng all the tlme then goes slts and sulks and then sleeps or whatever and then acts normal!

what l wanted to know was has anyone experlenced thls at all?

thanks for readlng xx


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

He doesn't sound ill, but obviously if worried, make an appointment with your vet!

Does he get plenty of actual walks? It sounds as though he may be a bit bored or not really be tired enough to sleep during day very much?

Maybe it is a Staffy thing 

I think most dogs do this sometime, they look lost in thought and a bit sad, so as long as he is taken ou for good walks, I personally wouldn't worry too much :thumbsup:


----------



## Wendyg (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you for replylng. l thought all of those thlngs aswell.

Yeah he ls walked at least 3 tlmes a day one of whlch ls a long f1eld run for 45 mlns.... and the others are about 20 or so and sometlmes he gets 4 to 5 walks lol he ls played wlth alot, and fussed over and spo1lt all the tlme.... so yeah maybe lt ust a phase........ l do tend to worry about hlm lol hees lke my baby boy!! maybe hes tooo spo1lt and ls now chanclng hls arm and tryng to be cheeky for more attentlon tee hee....... 

wll see how he goes and maybe make a check up appolntment wlth the vet next week. 

thanks xx:thumbup:


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

If I were you I'd take him the vets.

My staffy has been the same for a few weeks, nothing specific, just not himself. Then he started getting an upset tum last week, and throwing up. Turns out he had a temp and an infection. A possibility of a blockage but I'm keeping everything crosses and so far no more signs and now he's on anti biotics he's thankfully perking right up.

I'm not saying it will be the same with your dog lol, just that he could be feeling a little sad because he's picked a bug up or has a saw paw etc. 

I'd pop him the vets and just tell them he's not himself, so they can check his temp etc. If they find nothing, at least you know.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Any sudden change in behaviour could mean they are unwell, or not feeling totally thereselves. I would give maybe a little longer,but if there is no improvement I dont think it would hurt to just get him checked over.


----------

